# Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?



## thewolf20 (18. Februar 2015)

*Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?*

Hallo,

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen mein ERAZER X7835 Notebook. Das ist mein erstes Gaming-Notebook (wollte mich nicht mehr mit PS VIta, 3DS und Co. zufrieden geben wenn ich unterwegs bin) und dementsprechend begeistert bin ich von der extremen Leistung des Notebooks.  Nun, will ich das Notebook auch stationär benutzen wenn ich Zuhause bin, aber das Problem ist dass es bei mir ganz schön staubig ist da wir an einer Hauptstraße wohnen. Ich kann staub wischen und am nächsten Tag ist wieder eine dünne Schicht Staub auf den Geräten. Da das Reinigen bei Notebooks so eine Sache ist, wollte ich vorsorgen. Nun habe ich mir folgendes überlegt. Ich wollte mir diesen Staubfilter kaufen:

Demciflex Staubfilter fÃ?r Laptops: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Und ihn dorthin kleben wo die Luft angesaugt wird. Ich kann nur von meinem PC sprechen: In den Staubfiltern sammelt sich ein Haufen staub, aber das Innenleben sieht nach einem Jahr noch so aus wie neu. Aber würde das genauso gut bei den Notebook funktionieren? Ich würde auch jeden Tag den Filter mit einen Pinsel reinigen. Manche werden jetzt meinen das so ein Filter den Luftzug behindern, und so das Gerät überhitzen kann. Dafür hab ich mir überlegt so ein Laptop Cooler zu kaufen:

Cooler Master R9-NBC-U3PK-GP Notepal U3 Plus KÃ?hler: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Dieser "unterstützt" die internen Ansauglüfter des Notebooks indem es mehr Luft zubläst. Um den Airflow dann noch besser zu untersützen habe ich daran gedacht:

HAVITÂ® F9 G&U Mini Vacuum USB Cooler Luftabsaugung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das soll den internen Laptoplüfter helfen die Abwärme besser rauszubefördern. Würde das alles so funktionieren wie ich mir das vorstelle inklusive Luftfilter? Natürlich werde ich das nicht benutzen wenn ich unterwegs bin (ist ja dann auch nicht mehr wirklich portabel und untergräbt den Sinn eines Notebooks).  Die Schnittstellen (wie USB, HDMI) werde ich mit diesen Set vor Staub schützen:

Staubschutz-Set - fÃ?r Computer-Schnittstellen: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Den Bildschirm werde ich mit diesen Tuch + klaren Wasser reinigen (dieses Tuch soll auch gleichzeitig den Bildschirm schützen wenn ich es zuklappe):

iSaver2 fÃ?r 17" Notebooks: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Selbstverständlich werde ich das Notebook in ein Neoprencase tun wenn ich es nicht benutze. Was meint ihr, bringt das alles etwas? Ich bin bei solchen Sachen extrem pingelig aber bei mir Zuhause ist es wirklich sehr staubig (Man darf jeden Tag extrem Staubwischen) und ich möchte das Notebook auch wieder in einen Jahr verkaufen um mir einen neuen zu kaufen um aktuell zu bleiben (Computerhardware ist ja heutzutage sehr schnelllebig), deshalb soll er auch in einen guten Zustand bleiben (Der wertverlust bei Hardware ist sowieso schon hoch genug).

MfG

thewolf20


----------



## Cinnayum (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?*

Beim Kühlpad musst du zuerst schaun, wo der Lufteinlass beim NB ist. Wenn der nicht fast direkt über den Lüftern des Pads liegt, bringt das null.
Eine Anhebung des NB (Akku auf einen Buchrücken /DVD-Hülle etc. legen) hilft da oft mehr, da es die Temperatur der angesaugten Luft verringern kann.

Der Unterlegstaubfilter wirkt sinnvoll. Aber mein Medion P98760 war auch nach 3 Jahren innen praktisch staubfrei. Ganz ohne solche Maßnahmen.
Ab und zu kräftig über den Luftauslass ausblasen hat gereicht. (vermutlich ging dabei ne ordentliche Portion Sabber mit rein, aber hat nicht geschadet...)

Den "Staubsauger" müsstest du probieren. Aber ich glaube der hilft nicht viel. Der Lüfter in meinem neuen NB läuft mit bis zu 5400 RPM und erzeugt vermutlich mehr Staudruck, als so ein Sauger erbringen kann. Aber wenns gut abgedichtet ist, vllt. hilfts.

Abdeckungen für USB usw. Ports hab ich noch nie gebraucht. Auch in Afghanistan nicht. Und da ist es *wirklich* staubig.


----------



## thewolf20 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?*

Danke für deine Antwort. Bei dem Coolpad kann man die Lüfter frei positionieren, das sollte also kein Problem sein.

Zu den Staubfilter: Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir aussieht aber bei mir ist es wirklich SEHR staubig.  Wenn man gegen das Licht sieht dann kann man den Staub schon herumfliegen sehen. Aus diesen Grund würde ich mir gerne vorsichtshalber diese Staubfilter kaufen. Nur ich weiß halt nicht ob es was bringt und ob sie überhaupt passen. Das ist ein Bild der Rückseite des Notebooks:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/1280x1024/2014/11/Medion-PCGH-Notebook_015-pcgh.JPG

Es sieht so aus dass die Luftschlitze ein wenig zu groß sind für die Luftfilter. Kann ich da auch 2 Luftfilter auf einen Luftschlitz kleben wenn er zu groß sein sollte?


----------



## thewolf20 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?*

Push

Ich hätte gerne noch eine Antwort zu der o.g. Frage.  Dazu habe ich zu den Vakkum Kühler folgenden Forenbeitrag gefunden:



> Das (Vakuum-)Absaugteil vergiss ganz schnell, denn das ist Murks. Damit bekommst du nicht die Kühlung an die anderen Komponenten, also weder an die Festplatte noch an den Speicher. Bei dem Vakkum(sowieso Quatsch)-Teil unterstützt du bloß den Hauptlüfter. Das ist aber Blödsinn, weil der niemals dicht genug am Gehäuse abschließt, würdest also immer Luft neben dem Lüfter herziehen, bringt so gut wie nichts.
> 
> Und selbst wenn du das perfekt abdichten würdest, würde das die Lüfterdrehzal des inneren Lüfters erhöhen, insbesondere wenn es gerade nicht nötig ist, wodurch die Regelung auf dem Mainboard herunterregelt und beide Lüfter praktisch gegeneinander arbeiten, indem der innere Lüfter abgeschaltet wird und der externe ihn zieht. Bei richtig großem Kühlbedarf dreht ja bereits der innere Lüfter auf, wobei der externe niemals die Leistung wird aufbringen können, um dessen Drehzahl noch viel weiter anzuheben. Schlimmstenfalls bremst er den Luftstrom. Da aber alle Luft durch den eh schon vorhandenen Kühler gehen muss, bleibt das Gehäuse insgesamt warm. Viel schlechter geht es also gar nicht.
> 
> Außerdem wird der innere Lüfter dann zum Stromgenerator und kann das Mainboard beschädigen. Das wäre nur eine absolute Notlösung für Laptops, bei denen der interne Lüfter kaputt ist und wenn man etwas wagen möchte. Vorsicht auch vor Reinigungen mit dem Staubsauger, gleiches (und viel schlimmeres) Dynamo-Problem, kann gutgehen, Mainbord zerstört, falls nicht.



Kann das Teil wirklich mein Notebook zerstören, oder muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?


----------



## chischko (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Notebook Staubschutz & Pflegezubehör?*

Ich würde das Ding sowieso vergessen! Das bringt NULL! 
Von Haus aus kühlt dein Laptop einigermaßen anständig wenn du ihn nicht auf nen Bett legst und die Decke drüber tust. 

Ich musste meine Laptops bisher nicht öfter als einmal im Jahr auf machen (und ich hab auch schon ans staubigen Orten gewohnt... glaub mir!) und einmal reinigen... das reicht! Wenn du wirklich enorme Hitzeprobleme bekommst melde dich nochmal... dann kann man dir zielgerichtet helfen, aber einmal allen billigen China-Schwachsinn kaufen, was ne halbwegs (!!!) einleuchtende Erklärung liefert warum es denn hilft ... davo rate ich dringend ab! Nur Geldverschwendung... 
Außer vielleicht der Staubfilter und das Coolpad... sowas kann was bringen, muss aber nicht! Das Coolpad bringt meistens was, weil es das NB bissl anhebt und die Fläche mit der es direkt aufsitzt verkleinert... der Lüfter eher selten.


----------

